# Boy Scout Century in Amenia, NY this Sunday



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

They're offering 16, 25, 50, 62 and 100 mile routes. I did their shorter ride back in May, and it's a very nice rural area for riding. Here's a link: http://www.geocities.com/cyclingforscouts/cycling_scouts.html

Kathy


----------

